# Replacing RG321 bridge,need advice



## berzerkergang (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking to replace the fixed bridge on my gf's Ibanez RG321 going from silver to black. My question is, is there a model of direct or low work replacement for the RG321? I would love to go hipshot but I am open to anything really as long as its black and involves very little work to replace. I would even take a line on a black RG321 bridge. Ive heard the Gotoh GTC101 is the go to model, any truth to that?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just go hipshot. You may want to get the one without saddles and get graphtech string saver saddles. It's easier to do it now since you will have to set the intonation either way IMO.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes but Ive heard theres some effort and filling/drilling etc for the hipshot, what model would I be looking at?


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 23, 2013)

They make a .125" thick base and a .175" thick base. I know when I switched to the custom hipshot on my RG7621 it had a bit more punch. We may need someone to chime in here who has a little more in depth info on this. It appears the saddles are stainless steel on the bridges now so I would think you would be ok with just going with the hipshot. I would go with the .175" based on my previous experience and that is part number 41105B.

Filling and drilling the holes shouldn't be a problem. Maybe you could call them and see about a bridge that would match your current mounting holes? Of course you would have to send them your bridge and wait a few weeks.

EDIT: If you have the 5 hole style bridge then the Gotoh GTC101 (brass) or GTC102 (Steel) would work as well and would require less BS. Just bolt it on.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 23, 2013)

I think Ill just recommend the gotoh to her, it's a cheaper bridge and easier to install from what Ive read. 

Its one of the RG321s with the bare wood grain finish, it could use a little sprucing up, while Ive got the attention, any recommendations of what we could use to make the woodgrain pop a bit more like it did when it was new? Not looking for gloss, I was just thinking like a varnish or something along those lines since it doesnt need to be stained.


----------



## Mark_McQ (Apr 23, 2013)

I have the Gotoh on mine. Straight fit, the stock bridge is based off of the Gotoh dimensions.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 23, 2013)

The RG I have is like the one in the picture but its got some bumps and bruises and its fading etc. What should I use to give it a little brightening up. I love the beaten up look to it but bringing out the grain a bit and reviving things a little is my goal.


----------



## wakjob (Apr 23, 2013)

That stock bridge is a Gotoh. 

The Hipshot has slightly different string spacing 52.83mm vs the Gotoh's 52.5mm. If the string holes in the body are big enough it won't matter though.

If you change to a Hipshot, you'll have the two front holes from the stock bridge mounting screws exposed. 42mm vs 38mm. That will be unsightly if you're not a good finisher. The rear two original holes looks like they might cover up ok.

IDK. Stick with the Gotoh. It's great. I went with it on my last build. I liked the idea of having five instead of three mounting screws. Four of them being right out at the corners.


----------



## OfArtAndArsenal (Apr 23, 2013)

I put a hipshot on my 7321. It wasn't too hard really. The fill and drill process isn't that complicated for the mounting screws, and I've heard a few people say they called hipshot and had one made to match the string-through holes.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes we are going with the Gotoh forsure. However, still wondering about what product to use to give the current finish a little pizzazz...


----------

